# After windows update, unknown download?



## dlink10 (Dec 18, 2014)

I recently downloaded and installed updates on my laptop, I always choose when to do so because I have metered internet. My computer has been bugging me to download windows 8.1 but I always put that off.

Anyways, after installing updates today, I have some unknown download running in the background and have no idea what it could be. I scanned my computer using a free program ( 360 Internet security ) and nothing was found. 

The 2 largest processes on the task manager are service host 4, 16, 7 and 9, as well as "system". My network is set to metered and has been since the first time I got my laptop, and I've only seen this problem today.

What should I do? I'm posting from mobile so I'll try to answer as promptly as I can.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

There were 2 additional MS Windows updates after Patch Tuesday this month.


----------



## dlink10 (Dec 18, 2014)

Corday said:


> There were 2 additional MS Windows updates after Patch Tuesday this month.


Thank you for the reply

So could it be just another update trying to download?

I currently have my computer set to only allow me to authorize updates (again, to control bandwidth usage)

Is it just windows bypassing that?

Also, any idea how big the file size is? I do have a few GB to spend


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Regular updates are not "forced". No matter what Update preference is selected, the program itself (WU) downloads and installs automatically. Years ago WU forced a few .dll changes even on users who wanted to update manually. I have not heard of that recently. All that said, you should really update to V8.1.


----------



## dlink10 (Dec 18, 2014)

Corday said:


> Regular updates are not "forced". No matter what Update preference is selected, the program itself (WU) downloads and installs automatically. Years ago WU forced a few .dll changes even on users who wanted to update manually. I have not heard of that recently. All that said, you should really update to V8.1.


Ok, thanks again for the advice.


----------

